What's the best free open source chatbot therapist that runs on Linux? - scorecard
======
audition
eliza is in linux standard repositories, for example on ubuntu 20.04:

sudo apt-cache search eliza

sudo apt install -y libchatbot-eliza-perl

dpkg-query -L libchatbot-eliza-perl

/usr/share/doc/libchatbot-eliza-perl/examples/simple

------
trenchgun
Emacs doctor is very rudimentary but can be surprisingly useful.

